
Taiwan’s presidential race tempts Foxconn tycoon Terry Gou - dosy
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/politics/article/3006384/taiwans-presidential-race-tempts-foxconn-tycoon-terry-gou
======
NotPaidToPost
To call the KMT "pro-Beijing" is ignorant to the point of being laughable,
frankly.

